

Blekko, The “Slashtag” Search Engine, Goes Live - atularora
http://searchengineland.com/blekko-the-slashtag-search-engine-goes-live-54447

======
erikstarck
The /compare slashtag is pretty cool, as in:
[https://blekko.com/ws/news.ycombinator.com+/compare?c=slashd...](https://blekko.com/ws/news.ycombinator.com+/compare?c=slashdot.org)

~~~
ithkuil
Ah I didn't know that there were some special /slashtags, this is even a
parametric slashtag...

------
powera
From a quick test, the search engine is pretty bland and unexciting for normal
queries, but it motivates you to make different types of queries, where it
does have interesting results.

For instance, just searching for "china" isn't anything interesting, but the
site is begging for you to do "china /tech" instead, where it is interesting
(and also traffic in China, Maine, but nobody's perfect).

------
powrtoch
Being able to limit your search results to e.g. "/liberal" is one of those
powers I really don't trust people to use responsibly. Not that it's doing
anything 99% of human brains don't do automatically, but still.

